# front bumper wtf how many different versions are there



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ok, anyhow know which is which these are all the part numbers that have come up in my search for front bumper skins
any clarification ... i know some have washers and some dont.. but i cant find out which ones have resessed license plate for europe, whcih are usa and which are canadian.
8N0807101AC GRU no washers usa /japan because i believe all the usa bumpers have washers. in japan they didnt . yet japan/usa are identical
8N0807101AD GRU with washers usa
8N0807101AE GRU cdn bumper with tumors
8N0807101BJ GRU is 3.2 usa version*
8N0807101BK GRU is 3.2 ... dont know what origin could be different material
8N0807101BL GRU - european 3.2 version*
8N0807101AA GRU european bumper has no washers .but some 
8N0807101AB GRU european with washers
anyhelp
_Modified by BigBlackTiTTy at 9:29 PM 1-6-2010_


_Modified by BigBlackTiTTy at 12:03 AM 1-9-2010_


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: front bumper wtf how many different versions are there (BigBlackTiTTy)*

When in doubt, go to your local dealer and make them to the work to identify the one you want/need..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: front bumper wtf how many different versions are there (TTC2k5)*

I didn't think any of them had a recess for the euro plate.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

All the fronts have the recess for a euro plate I thought....at least in '05....

Sean


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

well there's the cutout section that europlate length, but it's not recessed into the bumper like on other cars (like vw's for instance)


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

i swore last time i was in the UK, there was a recess for the long euro plates... that would jut look weird with no plate on it , specially in north america. and thats why all the guys in the UK buy american bumpers and the license plate cover thing and then get all the cracks filled in for a clean look. like ben did. 
btw . i mean recessed but not by much .like a few mm,. enough to see an outline.. not recessed like how the rear bumper is .. 
basically im lookin for a us bumper with no alien washers , as i want to do the clean but i think the AA model is for euro plate. 
i called my local dealer. he wouldnt give me a part number.. said they use a different sku number for there computers so it was like a 5 digit number ...sorta BS ,he knew i just didnt want to buy it from him.. wasnt very knowledgable on any parts . PLUS im in canada. and the only bumpers they can bring in are from audi of canada... and yes that means TUMORS.. 
soooo i have a company i can get to bring em in he just needs the actual part numbers.. and i looked on etka.. and it wouldnt say what exactly the difference is ... however i am aware that audi just changed the part numbers for marked up pricing.. so the one same bumper could have to part numbers for 2 different prices .


_Modified by BigBlackTiTTy at 4:56 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*









this is euro front bumper


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_
PLUS im in canada. and the only bumpers they can bring in are from audi of canada... and yes that means TUMORS.. 

Not true. I got my US spec 3.2 bumper from the body shop that went through the dealership to get it. 
And I didnt' realize there was a recess like the above posted pic.. learn something new every day I guess.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

mine is just like the one pictured above when I remove the filler panel. I have a euro plate on it that fits in the cutout perfectly.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (Neb)*

ya im starting to realize that some dealers will bring it in. some wont . just like if an american was up in canada and got in an accident and needed a new bumper.. but if the product number is not in there computer... your sol.
hey ben . do you mind me asking what u paid for, for you 3.2 bumper cdn pricing is always sooo much different than propper usa pricing.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Mine cost me around $1600 Canadian IIRC. I think that was with the grills though which are not cheap


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ok i got some more info,,, so i thought since no one here knew, i re edited my post to what each part number was... hope this helps anyone in the future looking for bumpers.
if anyone does see something wrong .. please speak.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

If you want definitive answers, you can call AoA, they helped me authenticate my paint color so I bet they can help you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

already done, forgot to hit enter, check out the original post at the top.


----------



## 13_Ronin_13 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Hate my Tumors!! lol 
at Water Fest some of the US guys where really confused by them.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

I saw a lot of TTs in Italy with a smooth front bumper, no plate recess. And I have a friend with an early 180 that doesn't have headlight washers (no HIDs).
Just thought I would add to the confusion.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ya the ones u saw in italy were custom.. as all euro bumpers have the recess .some buy the usa version and just get it all filled in .. 
and usually in europe and asia if they didnt have xenons they didnt get headlight washers .. infact they only exist because when the headlights are a bit dirty from the weather on xenons it blocks alot of the light output. so much that you get less light output than halogens with a dirty lense. 
personally i hate mine... they just use up all my washer fluid when i forget to NOT pull the stalk all the way back.. and im just not keen on having windshield washer fluid all over my bumper .
also in europe its technically illegal to not have headlight washers with xenon lights ... ..


----------

